# 3-phase receptacles going bad



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a receptacle I replaced from my dads restaurant, they last about every two to ten years. The plugs go bad too, they actually go out more often than the receptacles. Basically the plastic melts and a lot of green corrosion builds up on the wiring. They use Leviton receptacles, is there another kind that will last longer? Or would it help if I used a higher rated receptacle? This one is a 50A, and it's on a 40A circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

That looks like a standard range/dryer-type receptacle. You sure it's three-phase?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Is it in an area that is getting hosed/washed down?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> That looks like a standard range/dryer-type receptacle. You sure it's three-phase?


Pretty sure it is, here is a picture of the front 












TxElectrician said:


> Is it in an area that is getting hosed/washed down?


Possibly, it's in a kitchen with FRP wall board. They have to clean the walls periodically.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

NEMA 15-50. :thumbsup:

With that much rust on it, you're getting water in it. Install an in-use cover.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> NEMA 15-50. :thumbsup:
> 
> With that much rust on it, you're getting water in it. Install an in-use cover.


Is there a kind that covers the plug at the same time?

I called Platt Electric to see what they have, and they referred me to one of these 









They said the diameter of the opening is a little bit larger than the receptacles I am using. I am not sure how well this will work for them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Is there a kind that covers the plug at the same time?
> 
> I called Platt Electric to see what they have, and they referred me to one of these
> 
> ...


Those will only work when the cord is removed. You need a bubble cover.








​


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Thats not the cover you need, get an in use cover,it allows the cord to be installed and still keeps the recep. water resistant.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

4 minutes too late I see.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, I am trying to find a cover that will fit a NEMA 15-50. But they are not easy to find


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

You will find over time in that kind of atmosphere that grease will get inside too. I have seen some devices in kitchens that were just caked with grease and they even had water proof covers. Very rarely do you ever see a truely clean kitchen either, i have been very disgusted by what i have seen in some kitchens that were supposedly clean upstanding establishments. How some of these places do not catch fire with all this grease hiding in devices i do not know.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The cover that 480 posted should come with either different covers for the device or a cover with different knockouts.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> The cover that 480 posted should come with either different covers for the device or a cover with different knockouts.


I called a distributor, they said that particular cover is too small. My receptacle is 2.44 inches, that one posted is only 1.5 inches or something.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a pain, I'm thinking these two things together would work. But I'll have to go to the store and see. 

http://www.platt.com/Product.aspx?zpid=447865

http://www.platt.com/product.aspx?zpid=425309


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

http://tnblnx3.tnb.com/emAlbum/albums//cl_weatherproof/cl_wproof_inuse.pdf

Page 3.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

I would buy the best available receptacle, along with the new "in use cover". Thats looks like Home Depot quality. Check Hubbell. There stuff is made to last.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

On a similar note....I recently had 2 brand new GFCI's(on 2 seperate jobs) fail on me as the electric inspector was testing them. They tripped fine when he tested them, but then they would not reset. He(inspector) told me that he has seen this happening quite frequently recently , and that the GFCI's must be poorly manufactured. In both cases I changed out the GFCI, and they were fine. They were both purchased at Lowes(Cooper Electric)


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

EMINNYS said:


> On a similar note....I recently had 2 brand new GFCI's(on 2 seperate jobs) fail on me as the electric inspector was testing them. They tripped fine when he tested them, but then they would not reset. He(inspector) told me that he has seen this happening quite frequently recently , and that the GFCI's must be poorly manufactured. In both cases I changed out the GFCI, and they were fine. They were both purchased at Lowes(Cooper Electric)


X2, had a couple GFCI breakers do the same.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been using Thomas & Betts Red Dot covers lately.
http://www.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&N=579+4294952198+4294956089&Ntt=

They're a huge improvement over the plastic ones.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

It's just hard to find one, I've stumped every electrical supplier I've talked to so far. All the ones I find are too small, the bottom of the cover is what gets in the way, the plug hangs down and can't fit into any of the covers.


----------

